# Tanie Konta Shell

## Spaulding

Witam! Posiadam Dedyka we Francji na Laczu 100mbps!  :Smile:  I jestem w stanie odsprzedac tanio konta shell z php i mysql, nie jest to jakis cel zarobkowy ale po_prostu serwer sam sie nie utrzyma a mnie nie stac za bardzo na jego utrzymanie... tak wiec jezeli ktos jest chetny to pisac ;] Mysle ze 3 - 5 zl/msc bedzie kwota odpowiednia za takowe konto, mam tez do sprzedazy serw. gier i shoutcast! PZDR.

Info: Nie ma na_razie polaczen do polskich sieci IRC.  :Sad: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## kacper

napisz coś więcej o tych kontach min. jaka quota, ile procesów, jakiś limit transferu, jaka domena itd? Bo ja bym w sumie był zainteresowany  :Smile: 

----------

## Spaulding

domena? czekam na panics.eu.org ... limit transferu? raczej nie ma. Quota? 30Mb ale moglbym zwiekszyc. Limit proc. 35. wiecej na http://w.panic.com.pl/cennik.htm

----------

## quosek

to ja na razie mysle o bncEKG (chwile pomysle, przegadam i dam znac co i jak)

taniej wyjdzie tunelowac ruch przez tego kompa niz caly czas miec wlaczony swoj piecyk tylko do celow tunelowania ruchu z pracy  :Wink: 

----------

## Spaulding

radzilbym sie pospieszyc z tymi decyzjami bo serwer oplacony do 22.04 ... 

```

konto testowe:

login: test

haslo: tesciwo

host: r11211.ovh.net

port: 23

PROSZE O NIE ZMIENIANIE HASLA!

```

Mamy 20/50zl ... chetni?

----------

## bartmarian

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PROSZE O NIE ZMIENIANIE HASLA!
> 
> 

 dobre  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

20zl/rok za bncEKG ? jak tak to podeslij na maila numer konta  :Wink:  (spamowe: qosek[at]o2.pl)

----------

## SlashBeast

```
test@panics:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

cat: /proc/cpuinfo: Brak dostępu

test@panics:~$ ls -l / | grep proc

drwx------ 96 root 0       0 2008-03-26 16:01 proc

-bash: /bin/uname: Brak dostępu
```

Bardzo zdrowo, bardzo.

----------

## Spaulding

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> test@panics:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> ...

 

no a po co zwyklemu uzytkownikowi takie informacje? zeby exploity mi wgrywal? jak wylacze konto testowe to mogblym zdjac te chmody...

----------

## Yatmai

```
test@panics:~$ wget http://noc.gts.pl/500mb.gts

--13:59:19--  http://noc.gts.pl/500mb.gts

           => `500mb.gts'

Translacja noc.gts.pl... 217.153.108.10

Connecting to noc.gts.pl|217.153.108.10|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 517,120,505 (493M) [text/plain]

 5% [======>                                                                                                                        ] 30,478,584     1.95M/s    ETA 04:04^
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Spaulding

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> test@panics:~$ wget http://noc.gts.pl/500mb.gts
> 
> ...

 

slabo ... kdebase z mirrora slackware w 10M szlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## przemos

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

>  *Yatmai wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> test@panics:~$ wget http://noc.gts.pl/500mb.gts
> 
> ...

 

Przy quota rzedu 30MB na co komu taki transfer. Zeby moc realnie wykorzystac ten transfer przydaloby sie przynajmniej 1GB miejsca.

----------

## Spaulding

 *Quote:*   

> Przy quota rzedu 30MB na co komu taki transfer. Zeby moc realnie wykorzystac ten transfer przydaloby sie przynajmniej 1GB miejsca.

 

niech znajda sie chetni i oplaca serwer to podniose standardy... na_razie kazdy gada a nikt nie chce...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

poprosze o uname -a i /proc/cpuinfo. Mi to śmierdzi jakimś vmware.

----------

## Spaulding

```
panics:~# uname -a

Linux panics.eu.org 2.6.24.2-xxxx-std-ipv4-32 #4 SMP Wed Feb 13 16:50:04 CET 2008 i686 GNU/Linux

```

```

panics:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 22

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1200.056

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 2401.77

clflush size    : 64

```

----------

## SlashBeast

To nie jest dedyk a VPS... szelownia na vpsie? Śmiech na sali.

----------

## Spaulding

To jest dedyk! http://www.ovh.pl/produkty/rps1.xml

```
Usługa RPS (Real Private Server) to prawdziwy serwer, który umożliwia korzystanie z własnego procesora, pamięci RAM i przepustowości. Gwarantujemy wydajność zasobów serwera RPS, ponieważ nie mogą być one wykorzystywane przez innych użytkowników usługi.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> To jest dedyk! http://www.ovh.pl/produkty/rps1.xml
> 
> ```
> Usługa RPS (Real Private Server) to prawdziwy serwer, który umożliwia korzystanie z własnego procesora, pamięci RAM i przepustowości. Gwarantujemy wydajność zasobów serwera RPS, ponieważ nie mogą być one wykorzystywane przez innych użytkowników usługi.
> 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Serwery prywatne

  masz jak byk napisane ze to VPS.

----------

## Spaulding

Chyba nie rozrozniasz VPS'a od RPS'a :/ Na VPS sie dzieli jeden komp. a tutaj mam swoj wlasny, to dedyk z dyskiem sieciowym tj.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mój błąd.

----------

## Spaulding

tak, dlatego sie troche zdenerwowalem. to jest dedyk o niskich parametrach ale dedyk, na shelle wystarczy. Chetni?

----------

## kacper

powiedz za ile dasz quoty z 2GB jak już wcześniej ktoś o pisał  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

@SlashBeast a co złego w shellu na vps ?  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> test@panics:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> ...

 

Jeszcze nie słyszałem, żeby ktoś dzięki cpuinfo wyexploitował system... A co do uname, to myślisz, że jak ktoś nie będzie znał wersji jądra to po prostu nie spróbuje odpalić exploita?

Poza tym jest dostęp do gcc, a nie ma do /proc, a nie wszystko bez dostępu do /proc się skompiluje, nie mówiąc już o uruchamianiu.

----------

## Partition

```

test@panics:~$ who

-bash: /usr/bin/who: Brak dostępu

```

```

test@panics:~$ uname

-bash: /bin/uname: Brak dostępu

```

I po co to komu?

```

test@panics:~$ ./who

p1r4te   pts/0     

kacper   pts/2    

test     pts/7   

test@panics:~$ ./uname

Linux

```

Tylko utrudniasz użytkownikom pracę.

PS: Przyblokowałeś IRC? Chciałem sprawdzić połączenia. ;p

----------

## Spaulding

 *Partition wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tylko utrudniasz użytkownikom pracę.
> 
> PS: Przyblokowałeś IRC? Chciałem sprawdzić połączenia. ;p

 

Jaka prace? powiedzialem ze jak wylacze konto testowe to to przywroce.. a jakbym chcial to gcc tez moge zablokowac, ale jaki sens? Paru uzytkownikow juz jest i narazie sa zadowoleni. Konto testowe wstrzymuje do odwolania.

EDIT: gowniane PHP sie !$!$% i nie chce dzialac. Jutro jak wroce ze szkoly postaram sie naprawic. W logach nic nie ma, a chce pobierac plik php. Any ideas?

----------

## no4b

Hint: MIME.

----------

## SlashBeast

Strzelam, że zrobiłes upgrade i na pałe podbiłeś konfigi w /etc, albo wyleciało Ci ładowanie mod_php albo jak używasz czegoś innego niz apache, wywaliło  Ci konfiguracje fastcgi.

----------

## Spaulding

samo sie zrobilo. Dziwne   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: na serwerze zagoscil gentoo ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Spaulding

domenka: dajszela.pl

----------

## 4rturr

No i co z tymi shellami?

----------

## Spaulding

wszystko nadal aktualne... ;]

----------

## Yatmai

20zł/rok 30MB quota ?

----------

## Spaulding

wszystko mozliwe do dogadania sie... moge dac 100mb quoty za 20zl/rok(Ale preferuje oplaty co miesiac)

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, mnie głównie zależy na ekg, irssi i links,  żeby móc spoza sieci sprawdzić czy poprawnie poddomenę podpiąłem, etc.

A kwoty są na tyle małe, że więcej będzie problemów z pamiętaniem, żeby co miecha Ci przesłać tą ratę  :Wink: 

----------

## Spaulding

hmm wydaje mi sie ze moglbym w ramach akcji reklamowej rozdac pare kont "bncekg" i kont www :] PW do mnie z uzasadnieniem i ewentualna reklama(lub np. sprawozdaniem z uzytkowania konta na jakims blogu czy www) wysylac do mnie o temacie: DajSzela. Watki ktore beda mialy inny temat nie beda rozpatrywane...

Przykladowy format zgloszenia:

```

Login:

Imie:

Nazwisko:

GG/Mail/Jabber(Do wyboru):

Uzasadnienie:

Reklama/WWW/Blog: 

```

co do reszty mozna dogadac sie ze mna na gg/mail

----------

## 4rturr

To może w ramach podsumowania powiedz co dokładnie oferujesz na tym shellu i za ile   :Smile: 

----------

## Spaulding

-> dajszela.pl / offer ... || a tak ogolnie pojmujac to konta shell,www,shoutcast etc. :]

----------

## SlashBeast

Z tym profesjonalne serwery shell to ostro przegiąłeś już. A i nazwa domeny zgapiona.

Quota podawana w Megabitach o_O.

Firma hostingowa? Dla mnie to firma krzak, nawet NIPu nie widze. Takiej ściemy jak dałeś do about to dawno nie widziałem.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Spaulding

nie ja to robilem... ;] ogolnie to ma byc non-profit... ;] zeby tylko byli sobie uzytkownicy i mieli sobie serwerki :] jezeli cos ulegnie zmianie to pomyslimy nad zmiana dzialalnosci...

EDIT: a co do domeny to dostalem ja w_zamian za konto ;]

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie Ty to robiles, to ma być non-profit (blablabla) ale Ty się pod tym podpisujesz, wypisujesz bzdury, piszesz, ze to firma -- oszukujesz ludzi.

----------

## 4rturr

Nie przesadzaj, chłopak chce po_prostu zarobić. Jak będzie udostępniał dobrze działające i solidne konta to kogo obchodzi co jest napisane w About.

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by 4rturr on Thu Jun 05, 2008 9:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Kogo obchodzi, że chce zarobić? Na_pewno skarbowy. Dobre i solidne? Wcześniej brak dostępu do proc, teraz zonk z myleniem Mb i MB -- solidne to to na_pewno nie może być.

added:

zanim zedytowałeś posta napisałeś "Nie przesadzaj, chłopak chce zarobić. Jak będzie udostępniał dobrze działające i solidne konta to kogo obchodzi co jest napisane w About."

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## 4rturr

No sorry, ale to czy ktoś podaje quote w Mb czy w MB nie jest raczej wyznacznikiem solidności.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale jasno daje znać, że nie ma o tym za dużego pojęcia. A to że zabiera dostęp do /proc w celach bezpieczeństwa to już tragedia..

----------

## kacper

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ale jasno daje znać, że nie ma o tym za dużego pojęcia. A to że zabiera dostęp do /proc w celach bezpieczeństwa to już tragedia..

 

przestań już się czepiać bo to się robi nudne, większość twoich wpisów w tym wątku to narzekanie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mam prawo wyrazić swoją opinie nt. temat, wkońcu to OTW. Natomiast Ty nie musisz czytać moich wypowiedzi, proste.

----------

## Spaulding

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ale jasno daje znać, że nie ma o tym za dużego pojęcia. A to że zabiera dostęp do /proc w celach bezpieczeństwa to już tragedia..

 

Ty masz problemy z rozumowaniem.. dostep do /proc byl zabrany dawno temu. Teraz wszystko działa normalnie. Bys se zalożyl konto testowe to bys zobaczyl. No ale najlepiej obrobic komus dupe i tyle... Niedlugo mysle ze zaloży sie stowarzyszenie, ja zarobic na tym nie chce. Jeszcze do tego dokladam.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie pozostaje mi nic innego, jak życzyć Ci powodzenia.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

